# aus einer xml datei heraus eine tabelle erstellen



## Joschie (27. Februar 2008)

hi,

hab ne frage:

ich soll aus einer xml datei eine tabelle erstellen.

Kann mir einer helfen?

gruß


----------



## zeja (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn du uns erzählst wobei du Probleme hast?

Kannst du bereits eine XML-Datei einlesen? Was soll für eine Tabelle dabei rauskommen?: Graphische Oberfläche, Excel, csv-Datei?


----------



## Joschie (27. Februar 2008)

also das problem liegt hauptsächlich beim einlesen der xml-datei und wie man dann zum beispiel auf der console die "childs" ausgeben lassen kann: zum beispiel soll hier halt ausgegeben werden, dass party die children albert und martina hat die wiederum childs haben:

<party datum="31.12.01"> 
    <gast name="Albert Angsthase"> 
        <getraenk>Wein</getraenk> 
        <getraenk>Bier</getraenk> 
        <zustand ledig="true" nuechtern="false"/> 
    </gast> 
    <gast name="Martina Mutig"> 
        <getraenk>Apfelsaft</getraenk> 
        <zustand ledig="true" nuechtern="true"/> 
    </gast> 
    <gast name="Zacharias Zottelig"></gast> 
</party>


----------



## zeja (27. Februar 2008)

Das Beispiel stammt aus dem Buch "Java ist auch eine Insel" und dort ist auch beschrieben wie man diese XML-Datei einliest: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/javainsel_14_006.htm


----------



## Joschie (27. Februar 2008)

okay...danke....hat mir weitergeholfen....hat mir mein ausbilder net gesagt dass des des beispiel von dem buch ist....

Vielen dank


----------



## zeja (27. Februar 2008)

Aber wenn du was nicht verstehst dann kannst du doch auch deinen Ausbilder fragen


----------



## Joschie (28. Februar 2008)

ja des is da problem...die haben urlaub und ich net ^^


und ich bin grad noch auf ein weiteres problem gestoßen, wozu ich die lösung nicht in dem buch gefunden hab:

 wie bekomm ich den namen der attribute geliefert?

also für den aufruf:

Element Gast
gast.getAttribute( "name" ).getValue()

brauch ich den Namen des Attributs, den ich in dem Beispiel zwar weiß ("Name") aber im Normalfall nicht weiß. Daher meine Frage:

wie komme ich auf den Namen eines Attributs eines Elements um den Inhalt von diesem Attribut zu lesen

gruß
joschi


----------



## zeja (28. Februar 2008)

Guck mal ob dus in der Doku findest:
http://www.jdom.org/docs/apidocs/index.html


----------

